
Apple Infringes Qualcomm Patent; Judge Recommends Ban on Some iPhones - ganeumann
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-26/apple-infringes-qualcomm-patent-judge-recommends-iphone-ban
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19494684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19494684)

